# Increasing a budgies life span?



## Squidzz (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi! i was wondering, what can cause a budgies life span to decrease? and what can i do to increase my budgies life span? i would love to know what to avoid and what to do. Thanks! :cobalt:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there :wave:

The best way to make sure that your budgie lives a long, healthy life is to ensure they are getting plenty of stimulation and entertainment, meaning a large cage with lots of toys and human interaction, and to make sure that their diet is varied and healthy, consisting of seeds, pellets, and veggies daily :thumbsup: 

Be sure to read through the forum's stickies if you haven't already for more information


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Increasung life span.*

Hi, Great advice, above. Good housekeeping should also be high on the list as well, We love to see pics.:grey: Best wishes, Jo Ann :grey:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Going through the stickies is excellent advice. 
There are some tips you might not be aware of that will help improve not only the length but quality of life.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You've been given excellent advice.
Please take the time to read the Budgie Articles and the Stickies throughout the forum.
These will give you the information you need to provide the best possible care for your budgie and help ensure it has a healthy and happy life.*


----------

